# Rechner startet nicht sauber durch



## Skaos (30. Juli 2009)

moin moin,
ich hab da mal ein prob und keine idee mehr worans liegen kann:
der rechner von einem bekannten den ich zur zeit bei mir habe startet nicht mehr richtig, er geht an, kommt noch bis zum windows-lade-bildschirm und startet dann noch in einer endlosschleife.. das passiert bei der sata-festplatte, um die hdd als fehler auszuschließen hab ich einfach ma ne ide dran gehangen, hier kommen wir zumindest ins windows rein, so 1 bis 2 sec und dann nur noch die maus bewegen zu können, oder auch einen neustart zu erhalten, hier is man flexibel und sucht sich je nach stimmung das eine oder das andre aus..
was ich selber noch getestet habe is der ram mit windows memory diagnostic, das prog lief ne halbe std mit 8 durchläufen und brachte keine fehler ( 3 module, á 256mb)

über board kann ich leider keine aussage treffen (everest kann ich ja leider auch nich starten) das einzige was ich sehe is ein ATI logo bei der northbridge, ansonsten sind keine brauchbaren infos zu holen.. 
cpu is ein p4 mit 3,0GHz (glaube ich zumindest, kann grad nich gucken, bin nich zu hause)

wenn noch irgendwer ne schlaue idee hat wie man die ein oder andre fehler quelle noch ausschließen kann wär ich sehr dankbar

ps:windows is frisch installiert, allerdings wollte windows die sata hdd nicht erkennen vor der installation, daher hab ich die ide angeschlossen und darauf installiert und diese danach auf die sata geklont


----------



## kelevra (2. August 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf den SATA-Treiber. Entweder hast du keinen SATA Treiber installeirt oder die Installation war fehlerhaft. Ein auf einer IDE-HDD aufgespieltes Win auf eine SATA zu kopieren dürfte auch wenig von Erfolg gekrönt sein.

Versuche mal über das BIOS eine Einstellung namens AHCI Mode zu finden und zu deaktivieren, falls aktiviert. Das hilft oftmals.

Ansonsten wäre es noch gut zu wissen was für ein Windows da eigentlich installiert wurde. XP / Vista ??? 32 oder 64 bit?


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

ein piepton kommt nicht??? vielleicht wird der prozzi zu heiß, der kühler vielleicht nicht richtig drauf, also wenns nicht am ram liegt, iwas muss unstabil sein, kannste ma im bios die temps der cpu nachgucke???


----------



## Skaos (2. August 2009)

Vielen Dank, dass doch noch Leute hier lesen die eine Idee haben!!

das mit dem Piepton ist es eben, es kommt der ganz normale alles i.O. Piepton. cpu liegt bei 38°C kann also auch keine probs machen udn einen Grafikfehler würde sich ja denke ich anders bemerkbar machen.

ich hab eine phoenix-Award Bios auf dem Board, wo sollte ich da die AHCI Einstellung finden, alles was ich sehe is ACPI, das dürfte es ja nicht sein, oder??

Das mit dem Sata-Treiber war schon mein Gedanke, was mich aber wundert, die Installations CD is eine XP 32 Bit mit SP3, da sollte doch das uralte Prob mit den Sata-Platten längst gefixt sein, oder nicht?? Kein andres Board macht solche Probleme. Und nach einem Treiber konnte ich leider auch nicht gucken, da mir ja die Boardbezeichnung fehlt. 

Kurios ist halt für mich, dass die Installation auf die IDE-Platte quasi problemlos verlief, sprich alle Komponenten stabil waren. Erst nach dem Klonen ging weder die eine noch die andre Platte, wobei ja wenigstens die IDE fehlerfrei laufen sollte, dachte ich.

(andre Sata Platten werden übrigens auch nicht erkannt, also der Treiber kommt schon in Frage, nur wie bekomm ich den Boardnamen ohne Windows raus um das mit dem Treiber zu testen. Gibts da irgendwas, was ich über Knoppix laufen lassen kann??)


----------



## kelevra (3. August 2009)

In Knoppix und anderen Linux Versionen kannst du einieges über die Konsole rausfinden:
CPU: 
	
	



```
/proc/cpuinfo
```
RAM: 
	
	



```
/proc/meminfo
```
Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Laufwerke, etc.

```
lspci
```
Das Programm lspci liefert alle Geräte am PCI-Bus.

Mit einer Ubuntu Live CD kannst du über 
	
	



```
System>Preferences>Hardware
```
 einiges über die Hardware auslesen.


----------



## Skaos (3. August 2009)

Hey besten Dank, also den Boardnamen hab ich schonmal rausbekommen, die Treiber sind recht veraltet ist ein Sapphire Crossfire II PC-I7RD400 mit ATI Crossfire Xpress 1600 Chipsatz

die Installation will nun auch endlich auf die Sata-Platte drauf, besten Dank für den Ansatz, bis hierhin scheint alles zu klappen!!

wünsch euch noch einen schönen Tag!!

mfg Skaos


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

wie schon erwähnt von kelevra Bios aktualisieren.


----------



## Skaos (6. August 2009)

^^ machte sich ja auch doof, ohne Boardnamne, aber Danke trotzdem noch für den Tipp, der Rechner läuft aber wieder, kein Plan was bei der Installation auf die IDE-Platte schief gegangen war, bei der auf die Sata-Platte lief alles glatt und das gute Stück rennt wie vorher!


----------



## kelevra (6. August 2009)

Ja manchmal weiss man einfach nicht was Windows plant lol

viel SPaß noch mit dem Rechner


----------

